# Curious - newbies, what thread/post hooked you?



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

What was the moment you decided..."OK...this place is for me!" Mine was the SmokieOkie Method- brisket searing. 

For the Umteenth time... Thanks Okie!

Let us know!


----------



## got smoke (Dec 19, 2007)

mine was the rib 3-2-1 method and reading posts people were just so helpful and nice


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep, Same for me.


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 19, 2007)

I was hooked when i saw all of the beautiful Q-View and started thinking that i could do it too.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Searching the web for cold smokehouse designs......I found this link.
http://www.smoking-meat.com/smokehouse-plans.html

I started reading the forum and got hooked on all of the great folks and the great info.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 19, 2007)

For me it was the Q Views, and how they got the meat to that state of being tongue waggin'.


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm I see a pattern developing here  ;{)
"Don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows!"
Dylan, "Subterranean Homesick Blues"


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Pure poetry, Rich!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Rich, I like to click on a user's profile, then see what threads they have started.......there's a never ending supply of good old topics to check out.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 19, 2007)

For me it was how nice and polite every one is, especially to the new smokers like I was that had no real experience smoking. I have left other boards, woodworking not smoking, that had some real rude people, especially to the new guys that did not know to much


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

And I have heard the "nice and polite" thing alot too. Does my heart good to hear that, cause I know alot of folks try to be. Sometimes I do too. Well, sometimes i'm a #^$^*# but well, it's the human condition.

It's good to feel like if ya get into trouble...well, smoking/foodwise... someone here's got yer back. And Lord knows...look at me this AM!


----------



## raypeel (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought my smoker and decided to google how to's and recipies.  Several came back to this forum, so I checked it out.  After reading about ribs and pulled pork and the "normal stuff" I started seeing posts about ABT's, Fatty's and even smoked meatloaf, so I tried them all.  After my first post and the great help I received I was (and am) hooked.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 19, 2007)

...what brought me here was not just a single post, but the wealth of knowledge that the folks had to offer. Everyone seemed to be happy to share, willing to help me out of a stupid mistake, and not be slammed because I didn't know better.

I have learned a ton here. I am very thankful for that and hope to continue to learn. It's pretty amazing that people you don't know have the kindness to make you look like a hero in your friends and family's eyes, and don't expect anything in return except a picture of your efforts.

There are a bunch of members I have to thank, that have offered me wonderful advice and I have become good friends with. Some are still here, some have moved on...

You know who you are...


----------



## fritz (Dec 19, 2007)

Dumb luck... did a search for some sort of "Q" and found this, still not sure how to navigate a forum but seems like a lot of nice folks here!!


----------



## sharky (Dec 19, 2007)

I had seen an ad about the 5 day ECourse and ordered it and really enjoyed it. Then saw references to this forum and did some lurking. When I saw how friendly everyone was and how willing to help us newbies I was hooked.


----------



## allen (Dec 19, 2007)

All I was looking for was a different way to smoke meat and clicked on SMF and waalaa I got the best site and GREAT PEOPLE and Fantastic advice and Ideas


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 19, 2007)

It was a combination of things for me.  I had lurked for a couple of months and read all the posts.  I was impressed mostly by the prompt answers to the questions asked no matter how minor or major they were.

I also like the fact that everyone on here is so friendly to even the newbies and are so willing to share your knowledge.

And then of course, the Q-views and the recipes.  I think that was what hooked me in the end.

I thank all that has helped me in the past and hope what little I have contributed has helped others...


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 20, 2007)

Before coming here, I stumbled upon a food channel show with Chris as the host (Big Bob Gibson's BBQ in AL) and got to thinking I should try it since  I love pulled pork. 

So, I googled and came to this site.  I decided to go inexpensive with the ECB and electric since I was looking for convenience to start with.

I registered when I saw the SMF was full of nice people willing to bend over backwards to help folks.  I really just wanted to thank folks for their knowledge which has helped me produce some nice tasting Q. I hope to get better and expand my capabilities as time allows.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 20, 2007)

For me it was the help and answers I recieved in regards to doing my first large smoke for a big gathering of more than 60 people, and of course the q-view wasn't bad either.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2007)

It's like Hawg says,and Richtee it's people like you,RIP,cowgirl,big arm,debi,cajun-1,smokey,emtee-sheesh it's all of u people-sure you grin when a rookie asks a silly question,but your right there to give a helping hand.and that makes you & all the rest stand out to make this 1 heck of a wonderful site,I have learned alot here & hope I shared a little myself.makes me grin somtimes on how articulate u are too.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)

Just seemed like a good place to hang out a bit and talk about smoking.  The vibe of the forum seemed pretty laid back.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 20, 2007)

oh, you mean there are recipes here?  I was here for the men  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dress up like a Stumps or a Lang then    ;{)


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 21, 2007)

:)


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa, you crack me up!  Rich, you're quite funny too!


----------



## desert smokin (Dec 21, 2007)

My decision was based on the level of knowledge and everyone's willingness to share for the sake of improvement, not a bunch of ego feeds.


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Well said, Sir- hear hear!


----------



## gofish (Dec 21, 2007)

I can remember back when I first started lurking, the original thing that hooked me was the mod's for my chargriller, I didnt know I could make it better.  I figured I'd join so I didnt miss any other hints.  The thing that kept me here was a few friendships that quickly developed by using the chat feature, boy that is much more personable than following up on a post once every day or so.  Now I get a kick out of seeing someone new come in and 'evolve' into a person that has the confidence to pass on their experiences that they have learned.  I also enjoy the fact that we all share personal experiences (good & bad) and relate like a family.  Now I look at this place like a family, and we all know how families act ....... mostly things are smooth, from time to time there are issues, but all in all ..... its family, and they tend to stick together.  My wife knows many of your user names because I'll be laughing with you or AT YOU, or I'll proudly say we are doing Dutch's beans or SoflaQuers sauce or Okies brisket, and I'll have to explain who you are and why I'm trying it.  

Rich,
Overall ....... It's a total package.
Great thread Sir ........
(do you want me to use some big, old english, type sayings to describe how great this place is?  LOL)


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

You just did much better than that, Randy! Great post! POINTS!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the first forum I have ever used, but after struggling with my ECB for a few years (poor results) decided there had to be a better way ....
I found the propane conversion on my own, which gave me control, then I needed to figure out how to Q. Not sure how my browsing stumbled onto this site .... but as soon as I figured out how to navigate SMF, I signed up and have never regretted a moment ....
I'm here for all the reasons already stated and then some!
It is for me 'my cyber home'


----------



## justmeanddrln2 (Dec 21, 2007)

I came to the forum for all the great people and for all the great information that means a lot to a newbie. Love smoking and smoked foods, and what better way to learn than to learn from the best at the game! Thanks all


----------



## virgo53 (Dec 21, 2007)

stumbled across it, read many posts, Threads and replies indicated that the recipes, methods to use, were all tested and VALID, not something off a label.

Q view got me to droolin also, had to go eat, after signing on of course.

Virgo


----------



## scotty (Dec 21, 2007)

I cant remember.
 Actually i cant remember  much but Rich was always  a curious sort


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

What hooked me is that they actually let me join/login.  Not many sites have let me do that.  What's even better is that I can still post here!  These mods just don't know a thing!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













It was either that or the people that were here when I joined.  Most others since then have kept me here.  People make the site, good people here.


----------



## placebo (Dec 21, 2007)

With all the kind people here it just felt like a nice cozy place to call home. Thanks for having me. I have learned so much from all of you I can't begin to thank you enough.

I will be on vacation for Christmas and plan to provide some Q-view of the end results of the knowledge I've gained here. A small gesture of my thanks to all of you.


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Heh, yes, indeed- I am. And it's taught me alot over the years, what to do, and alot of times more importantly what NOT to...heh!

But apparently I'm still learning


----------



## capt dan (Dec 21, 2007)

pretty much sums it up. I wanted to see pictures of the food, and you had to register to get the views, so I did. Now I am a hostage!


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 21, 2007)

You know, I think I am completely hooked now. As I am a newbie I started out doing the search as alot of you did and found this site. I started reading tips, that led to recipes, that led to doing the 5-day ecourse (which I recommend to anyone that hasn't done it), and then led to buying Jeff's Rub and sauce recipes(which I HIGHLY recommend). Once I did that I came in to just check out the forums and found the one for newbie members to just say Hi. Once I did that and got so many wonderfull replies and saw how NICE and helpful everyone has offered to be, that'll HOOK YA. I have had a couple hobbies and so far the people on here have been the nicest to chat with and eager to offer there wisdom and help to newbies, or anyone just needing a little help. Since I have started getting so serious with grilling and smoking, I have started experimenting with venison on the smoker, and I got to tell you, I have had some pretty awesome results and some very happy people that have never had smoked venison. Matter of fact I have a deer ham brining right now to put on the smoker and guess what, I know I have some where to go if I need a little help with it. This is just another example of how the Q-ing world is so friendly and nice. I look forward to spending alot of time hear and am glad I found this site. Thanks to everyone out there that is just so wrapped up with smokin'/Q-in', (thats how we say it in southeast Missouri).

Dan


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

And  another bump!


----------



## erain (May 20, 2008)

yep was either rich or the beast... but really was the scope of subjects covered, i never even heard of a fatty before here(at least in a long time) it didnt seem to matter what someone was smoking, there was always info and opinions on it.this is the first forum i joined,ever, have looked at some others but this is the one to be at... thks for all the help everyone!!!


----------



## meatballtn (May 20, 2008)

Q-views and the char-griller mods.


----------



## nitrousinfected (May 20, 2008)

Couldnt have said it better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Advice, Good food, Good people and an occasional cold beer, does it get any better than that?


----------



## bondvader (May 20, 2008)

Guess it was when I saw all the replys to other posts. Alot of forums are full of posts but no one replys to anything. Whats up with that?


----------



## lcruzen (May 20, 2008)

For me it was the discovery that there any many of you out there that share my interest in Q, curing and sausage making. I really didn't think there was that many. Then once signed up and reading, seeing what everyone was doing I found out how much I really didn't know. Smoking has gone from a hobby to a passion.


----------



## 1894 (May 20, 2008)

The helpfull , patient , and fun people , with out a doubt.


----------



## cman95 (May 20, 2008)

I found this site by surfing the net. Lurked for a little while and could almost feel the sincerity of the forum. I just thought I could smoke/bbq meat. Man have I ever learned alot since then. You people are the reason I keep coming back. Like what was said before; this place is family. THANKS to you all.


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

I bumped this thread up because there have been so many new folks lately... but actually, it's soo much fun to read because of the different reasons and motovations folks have/had...all to get to pretty much the same destination... great smoked foods!


----------



## chris_harper (May 20, 2008)

I found this forum because my grill ran out of gas, and it had the old style bottle. I decided to build a smoker- with no clue what I was doing really. I read all I could here, and asked questions, and gave me ideas. Built my smoker and been at it since. I stayed because of the help I got and all the nice people here.


----------



## keith54 (May 20, 2008)

For me it was how friendly everybody is. And the amount of topics discussed on this forum is unbelieveable. Then the q-views...wow...mouth watering....everyday at work there is a hugh puddle of drool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  on my desk top LOL.

keith54


----------



## scruffer (May 20, 2008)

I found SMF while searching various sites to try and learn how to use the new smoker I got and the amount of info for a newbie was just amazing and obviously the great people with their expert advice, tips and help definately got me got me hooked!  I need to look no further and will be here often!  Cheers!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 20, 2008)

What hooked me was actually finding a place were everyone is as passionate or more than, I am about smoking, everyone is friendly and sooo helpful! What insperation!!


----------

